# Sensor de Color



## niten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hola, estoy haciendo un carrito detector de colores que de un grupo de cubitos seleccione los del mismo color para trasportarlos a x lugar
Alguien tiene algun diagrama para este sensor de colores?
gracias


----------



## Aristides (Feb 15, 2007)

Este sensor de color está en desarrollo:

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=28302


----------

